# 350z Coupe Top?



## CantWaitTillIdrive (Apr 28, 2006)

Can you put the top down on the 350z coupe version?








(that one) 
And so i dont need to make a new thread, what color do you guys think looks best on the 350z?


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

All Z's are coupes. What do you mean? 

The roadster is a convertible, so that top comes down.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The roadster is a conv. and that's it. I went with Interlagos Fire, but I really like the Lemans Sunset as well. Every year the Z has a unique color that will only be made for that year. Last year was the yellow, IIRC, 2003 was Brickyard, and I don't remember the rest.


----------

